# 7 Up Ahorton Aspheric Lamp



## trout (Jul 18, 2012)

I took inspiration from Packhorse`s 6 up search and rescue lamp The Hexaspherical 
so here she is a 7 up 














Probably going to put in 7 XML leds under the lenses 

and waiting for one of Georges HBFlex drivers to cross the atlantic to power the beast .
Talking of power its run off a 16.8 volt 5.2 amp hour battery pack yep that 8 x 18650s stashed in there .
there will be a charge port at 180 degrees to the switch .


----------



## badtziscool (Jul 18, 2012)

Awesome! It reminds me of the Infiniti Q45 headlights. So how are you going to adjust the lens distance from the led, or are they already seated at the proper distance?


----------



## trout (Jul 18, 2012)

badtziscool said:


> Awesome! It reminds me of the Infiniti Q45 headlights. So how are you going to adjust the lens distance from the led, or are they already seated at the proper distance?




If I have my calcs correct they are somewhere close to focused


----------



## georges80 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ever watched Looney Tunes? Ever looked in a mirror?


tee hee..

cheers,
george.


----------



## las3r (Jul 18, 2012)

Very nice I'm working on one that has 4 of them lil smaller using a elephant ll body so it feels good in ur hand and not weigh a ton 

Edit: I used ahorton spacers so I did not have to measure  I'm going to add a battery monitor and a charging port next is a battery holder


----------



## ICUDoc (Jul 18, 2012)

Love it, Trout great job.
Thanks for the pics and inspiration...


----------



## Nos (Jul 19, 2012)

looking good. I am looking forward for more. :huh:


----------



## ahorton (Jul 19, 2012)

Very nice.

Does it have a purpose?

Not that it needs one.


----------



## Walterk (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice, looking forward to see the beamshots.


----------



## trout (Jul 19, 2012)

ahorton said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Does it have a purpose?
> 
> Not that it needs one.




Not a specific role apart from for use in my van I need to be able to spot house numbers and names and in winter 
its not easy in the dark .

got it assembled and on charge waiting for the darkness to arrive .


Got the HBFlex inserted (robbed out of a Bike light as couldnt wait for my order from Taskled ).


----------



## ssvqwnp (Jul 19, 2012)

I like the colors of that light. :thumbsup:

Was it difficult to center all of those PCB in their little holes?


----------



## Walterk (Jul 19, 2012)

Its almost dark now, 20 minutes at most....


----------



## CMAG (Jul 19, 2012)

las3r said:


> Very nice I'm working on one that has 4 of them lil smaller using a elephant ll body so it feels good in ur hand and not weigh a ton
> 
> Edit: I used ahorton spacers so I did not have to measure  I'm going to add a battery monitor and a charging port next is a battery holder


+1 working on a 4x myself


----------



## Norm (Jul 19, 2012)

Looking forward to the beam shots 

Norm


----------



## trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Walterk said:


> Its almost dark now, 20 minutes at most....



Still light here in the UK another hour yet

Just had it on the scales weighs in at 938 grams


----------



## CMAG (Jul 19, 2012)

How are you holding the aspheric's in place? 

sweet build, :thumbsup: dark yet?


----------



## trout (Jul 19, 2012)

ssvqwnp said:


> I like the colors of that light. :thumbsup:
> 
> Was it difficult to center all of those PCB in their little holes?



No I made a little centering tool


----------



## tx101 (Jul 19, 2012)

Its dark now


----------



## trout (Jul 19, 2012)

OK just back in from its first night of darkness 
I dont know what you lot here use as a camera setting so used the MTBR setting of f4 and 6 seconds.

Google earth says its 169 metres to the barn 






five pics from low to the full 3 amps 


























And as I was walking back saw this vantage point 






280 metres to the barn so gave it a whirl 






My impressions of it are AWESOME


----------



## Walterk (Jul 19, 2012)

Congrats! Looks like it is daylight around the shed! Thats a useful light, especially with the modes.


----------



## houtex (Jul 19, 2012)

the performance is impressive, but I'm struck more by the beauty of this light.
Colors and overall looks are unique.

call me shallow.


----------



## Packhorse (Jul 20, 2012)

Colour me impressed! I know how great 6 XR-E's are and 3 XML's (44mm aspherics). But 7 XML's?? That must be something else!!

Excellent machining too!


----------



## Hoop (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice. My kind of build. Say Trout, how did you cut the hole for the leads for the center emitter. Did you use perhaps a 270° undercutting end mill or did you angle the head at 45° or 60° or some such and ball mill it out, or did you use a small T slot cutter from either side?


----------



## demonic69 (Jul 20, 2012)

If you slap a decent lense on that and a cable gland on the back I'd be happy to test it to 40m for you  Very Nice!


----------



## las3r (Jul 20, 2012)

What are u using as a battery holder ?


----------



## trout (Jul 20, 2012)

CMAG said:


> How are you holding the aspheric's in place?
> 
> sweet build, :thumbsup: dark yet?



The lenses are glued in with http://www.bostik.co.uk/diy/product/evo-stik/Serious-Glue/16


Thanks for the nice comments folks.

@ Hoop 
nothing as nice as Tcutters just a milling cutter in a battery drill on the angle and a prayer.

@ La3r 
Its a battery pack hard wired in and a charge port on the bottom


----------



## vestureofblood (Jul 21, 2012)

Is the head of that host from something or did you make it from scratch?


----------



## trout (Jul 21, 2012)

Head and body mady from scratch


----------



## vestureofblood (Jul 21, 2012)

Very nice work.


----------



## Old-Lumens (Jul 21, 2012)

Wild build! Gotta love it. Very nice work!


----------



## trout (Aug 23, 2012)

Couldn't resist putting this beam shot up .
only 175 metres to the van


----------



## tompijls (Nov 3, 2012)

trout said:


> Not a specific role apart from for use in my van I need to be able to spot house numbers and names and in winter
> its not easy in the dark .



Been looking into this thread for some inspiration on a future dive light - awesome. 

However, looks to me like a failed project - no way you'd be able to read housenumbers from 170m


----------



## Ian123 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi, interesting build. I'm looking for someone to put together a one-off aspheric for me (I need to illuminate a long, narrow channel; say 50mm by 7 metres?) and I can't think of anything beyond aspheric that would have a narrow enough beam, if it's indeed possible to do what I need: I'd rather avoid lasers if I can for H&S reasons.

Unfortunately I can't PM you.


----------



## vestureofblood (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Ian,

Welcome to CPF. :twothumbs After you make a couple more posts you should be able to send private messages. PM is disabled for new members to help keep spammers out.


----------



## Ian123 (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks. Reading the forums makes me think I'm in the right place - at long last! I need an industrial torch with an extremely narrow beam but only a short range so it'll be an enthusiast who'll come up with a solution - there's nothing commercially available, of that I'm certain.


----------



## Kenjii (Aug 3, 2014)

Hy,

i built a Flashlight with an 100mm aspheric Lens and a Cree XP-E2. That Thing has an extremely narrow Beam. When i measured Candlepower the Spot in 6 metres was almost the size of the Sensor from my Luxmeter. So I think a small LED with a Lens that has more focal length than usually should be the Choice.

Regards

Kenjii






Here compared to my Blue Star which spotsize is 16-20 times bigger. The XP-E2 Flashlight has a spotsize of 2 x 2 metres at a distance of 280 metres. Really crazy!


----------



## Ian123 (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks, Kenjii. Another forum member has sent me a torch with the 27mm ahorton lens and that's produced some pretty good results in the testing we've done. I'll pass on your post, though, as he's making some modifications.


----------

